# What are the cheapest shipping company's in the UAE?



## MarkUK1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi guys! first i would really really really APPRECIATE Help on this!

So i recently moved here, working.. and as a side gig i sell some items on Ebay.. but i found out the shipping rates are Way to expensive for some reason or i'm looking at the wrong place maybe? I Called "Aramex" and was amazed that in order to ship a 5.2 Blue ray disc i would have to pay $50 Minimum!!! seriously? would you guys please help me find a convenient shipper here?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Welcome to the UAE with a small population and no postal service because there's no real demand.

Next ........


----------



## MarkUK1 (Jun 20, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> Welcome to the UAE with a small population and no postal service because there's no real demand.
> 
> Next ........


So this is the norm? can someone atleast name the least expensive postal services ?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

MarkUK1 said:


> So this is the norm? can someone atleast name the least expensive postal services ?


Again, you're not understanding. You are in one of the most expensive countries on the planet which doesnt have or need a postal service.

There arent any at the level you expect, because theres no economic demand.


----------



## MarkUK1 (Jun 20, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> Again, you're not understanding. You are in one of the most expensive countries on the planet which doesnt have or need a postal service.
> 
> There arent any at the level you expect, because theres no economic demand.


Ok i got your point,

i still want to know the least expensive, for example Emirates Post is little less expensive than aramex


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

MarkUK1 said:


> Hi guys! first i would really really really APPRECIATE Help on this!
> 
> So i recently moved here, working.. and as a side gig i sell some items on Ebay.. but i found out the shipping rates are Way to expensive for some reason or i'm looking at the wrong place maybe? I Called "Aramex" and was amazed that in order to ship a 5.2 Blue ray disc i would have to pay $50 Minimum!!! seriously? would you guys please help me find a convenient shipper here?


Have a look at the shop & ship service by aramex, I use that for incoming items. 

There aren’t many services here, at work we use DHL. UPS operate here as well, maybe others. 

It’s difficult for anyone to say whether one is cheaper than the other as it will depend on what you are sending and the destination, it may differ each time. As has been said nothing is cheap here !


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

MarkUK1 said:


> Hi guys! first i would really really really APPRECIATE Help on this!
> 
> So i recently moved here, working.. and as a side gig i sell some items on Ebay.. but i found out the shipping rates are Way to expensive for some reason or i'm looking at the wrong place maybe? I Called "Aramex" and was amazed that in order to ship a 5.2 Blue ray disc i would have to pay $50 Minimum!!! seriously? would you guys please help me find a convenient shipper here?


I have used Skyex to courier items to the UK with no issues They are cheap and cheerful and nowhere near as expensive as Aramex/DHL/ Vat will be applied to the costs now so take into account the 5%


----------



## MarkUK1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Thank you both, the prices seem more reasonable now(still expensive) but it's much better than $50 for 5.2 ounce disc!!!


----------



## prannoy (Feb 12, 2018)

MarkUK1 said:


> So this is the norm? can someone atleast name the least expensive postal services ?


How on earth do those poor Dubai mailmen deliver the mail in that fifty-degree summer heat? they don’t.

But you have other options. If you work for a medium to large organization, it will almost certainly have a Post Office Box at a local Emirates Post Office. Someone within the company will be delegated to collect the mail from this PO Box every day, or every second day, depending on the expected volume of mail


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

prannoy said:


> The population of UAE is not that small at all. According to 2018 stats of UAE population UAE have 9.54 Million in population. The population has literally doubled since the past decade..


That's nothing. There are only three large population centres spread across a very large area. the vast majority of people wouldn't bother to use it.

Tourists don't use the post to any significant amount. That's irrelevant.

People have survived since inception without a postal service and there is zero need for it in practical terms.


----------



## prannoy (Feb 12, 2018)

twowheelsgood said:


> That's nothing. There are only three large population centres spread across a very large area. the vast majority of people wouldn't bother to use it.
> 
> Tourists don't use the post to any significant amount. That's irrelevant.
> 
> People have survived since inception without a postal service and there is zero need for it in practical terms.


Companies like Aramex's Shop and Ship, Borderlinx etc are providing postal services in UAE for expensive rates. So there should be a demand. A part from letters, people depend a lot on postal services to get their goods , documents delivered. Special int his time when ecommerce shopping is trending


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

'so there should be a demand' isn't an economic argument. 

People want all sorts of things but that doesn't make it viable.

The UAE is 32,000 square kilometres. You don't service that area when there's only 9 million people.


----------

